# door latch hitting casing



## davidfitz (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm having an issue where the door latch on this exterior door hits the interior trim which is too close. Too little reveal is the term I think. Is the only solution to move the trim (a lot of work)? Was wondering if an extended strike plate might be another solution. The latch hits the trim by about 1/8 of an inch.

Thanks!


(no luck posting a photo, if anyone knows how I can do that as a new user please let me know - it tells me I need at least one post to share a link)


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

You can look in to an extended strike plate.. I have the same situation and will be swapping out the plates myself..


----------



## davidfitz (Aug 3, 2016)

That was my first thought... I need to find one long enough!


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

If i understand the question you are saying that the tongue from the latch mechanism is hitting the interior casing as you close the door. If that is correct you may be able to solve it with something that used to be called "adjust-a-strike". Basically it is a 2 part strike plate that is adjustable in and out. I used to have one in my hardware supply and i believe i purchased it at a locksmith shop.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Picture sure would be nice.
By trim I'm guessing you mean the casing.
The casing never should have been installed flush with the jambs.
Should have been about a 3/16 exposure.
100% sure the strike plate and latch plate are sitting flush?
Checked the hinge screws to make sure there tight?
Removed the screws to see if someone never installed the supplyed longer screws in the hinge?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/Deltana-SPE2..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=6DY6B2H865VGFSACW06J


----------

